# Boxing



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2019)

I understand there are some fans of fisticuffs on here, so this is a general thread for it.

Personally I am not a fan, but chat in the office today has been about a couple of YouTubers having a rematch as professionals, having drawn as amateurs a year ago. To me, this isn't really much more than a publicity stunt, which follows Conor McGregor fighting Pacquiao and Tyson Fury wrestling Braun Strowman (which is one of the most glorious examples of life imitating art). 

Is boxing really in that bad a way that it needs to rely on these sort of stunts? Or am I merely displaying my ignorance and it's still as big a draw as ever?


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Nov 2019)

Too many different titles have robbed it of the appeal it had when there was just one undisputed world champion. The sport bores me personally, but I do understand why people like it and I have great admiration for the fighters themselves. I'd rather climb the Ventoux on a shopping bike than spend ten rounds getting punched in the face.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Too many different titles have robbed it of the appeal it had when there was just one undisputed world champion. The sport bores me personally, but I do understand why people like it and I have great admiration for the fighters themselves. I'd rather climb the Ventoux on a shopping bike than spend ten rounds getting punched in the face.



Excellent analogy, and I agree about the belts too, overcomplicates a very simple pursuit.


----------



## Beebo (8 Nov 2019)

I like boxing but it is too splintered, with too many boxers protecting their undefeated legacy. 
It is a sport like no other, boxers are self employed and have to self promote themselves so they are all trying to make quick money with as few fights as possible. 
Britain has some great boxers at the moment. 
The YouTube fight is a new low.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2019)

When I joined the Army and got the the training cadre the PTIs took one look at me (tall and heavy) and, bang! I was on the regimental boxing team. Problem is, I was crap at it. Sure, when I occasionally landed a punch they damn sure knew about it, but I have the reactions of a sloth and the nervous system of a stegosaurus, so didn't come close to winning any of my 3 bouts.

My oldest daughter is a black belt in TKD, Karate and Muay Thai, and she does a spot of white collar boxing for fun and a few shekels. She's 6'1" and has all the speed and reaction that I absolutely don't have. She's never lost a bout. She owns a gents hairdressers and a lot of her regulars bet on her fights.

I'm not an avid follower of boxing, but I am looking forward to Ruiz slapping Joshua good and proper a second time.

I am an avid follower of the Rocky films and the legend and lore that has been built aroud them. Was any real life boxer cockier than Apollo Creed, or more intense than Clubber Lang?


----------



## Slick (8 Nov 2019)

I always loved boxing, probably best remember cheering on Jim Watt back in the day then Barry Mcguigan before the big hitters of the heavy weights took over the world with Tyson and our own Frank Bruno. My interest was admittedly already on the wane, but a young guy I knew through work was making a name for himself and I was interested again as he won fight after fight. I did have some concerns as he explained he was really good at getting down to his weight target but I ignored it and then the news came through he had lost his fight for life after a televised fight. I don't think I've watched a fight since. Probably time to call time on the whole sport, if I'm honest.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Nov 2019)

Back in the 70s/80s boxing, like football was worth watching. Then it filled up with prima donnas, which ruined it.


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> I always loved boxing, probably best remember cheering on Jim Watt back in the day then Barry Mcguigan before the big hitters of the heavy weights took over the world with Tyson and our own Frank Bruno. My interest was admittedly already on the wane, but a young guy I knew through work was making a name for himself and I was interested again as he won fight after fight. I did have some concerns as he explained he was really good at getting down to his weight target but I ignored it and then the news came through he had lost his fight for life after a televised fight. I don't think I've watched a fight since. Probably time to call time on the whole sport, if I'm honest.


I remember sitting up to watch Tyson v Bruno. Up until then Tyson had been a monster, an invulnerable force of nature. Bruno was clearly never up to the job, lighter built, lacking the mental fortitude, but his reach and punch at least gave him some small chance. Was it round 2(?) where Bruno landed a ferocious right on Tyson and visibly dazed him? While Tyson won convincingly that showed for the first time that he wasn't necessarily unstoppable. Afterwards Tyson admitted that moment was the first time he'd been scared in the ring, said it felt like he'd been hit by a freight train.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Nov 2019)

And that was the moment Harry Carpenter abandoned any pretence of impartiality, IIRC, as Bruno stepped back, not forwards to "hit him again Frank", as Harry implored.


----------



## Slick (9 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I remember sitting up to watch Tyson v Bruno. Up until then Tyson had been a monster, an invulnerable force of nature. Bruno was clearly never up to the job, lighter built, lacking the mental fortitude, but his reach and punch at least gave him some small chance. Was it round 2(?) where Bruno landed a ferocious right on Tyson and visibly dazed him? While Tyson won convincingly that showed for the first time that he wasn't necessarily unstoppable. Afterwards Tyson admitted that moment was the first time he'd been scared in the ring, said it felt like he'd been hit by a freight train.


Remember it well. A golden era for heavy weights.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> When I joined the Army and got the the training cadre the PTIs took one look at me (tall and heavy) and, bang! I was on the regimental boxing team. Problem is, I was crap at it. Sure, when I occasionally landed a punch they damn sure knew about it, but I have the reactions of a sloth and the nervous system of a stegosaurus, so didn't come close to winning any of my 3 bouts.
> 
> My oldest daughter is a black belt in TKD, Karate and Muay Thai, and she does a spot of white collar boxing for fun and a few shekels. She's 6'1" and has all the speed and reaction that I absolutely don't have. She's never lost a bout. She owns a gents hairdressers and a lot of her regulars bet on her fights.
> 
> ...


Not a boxer ex martial artist devotee, started with lau gar kung fu and the head of the style was at a competition spotted me an told my teacher i had fast hands , when i got to the usual black sash i found a wing chun club and chaanged to that style as it suited me more , had to pack up when i farked my shoulder years back along with shift work and kids meant i couldnt train enough to make it worthwhile , thats when cycling came back .


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2019)

I did TKD myself in later life, but my poor reactions still didnt help. I binned that off after a fight in Sheffield - the problem with being a heavyweight is you could be up against some enormous bloke, and so it happened. My 6'4" height and 265lbs frame was dwarfed by this young lad who was put together like Michael Clarke Duncan but even taller, and I got so badly bruised I could hardly walk the next day. That's when I quit, aged about 34.


----------



## stephec (17 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I remember sitting up to watch Tyson v Bruno. Up until then Tyson had been a monster, an invulnerable force of nature. Bruno was clearly never up to the job, lighter built, lacking the mental fortitude, but his reach and punch at least gave him some small chance. Was it round 2(?) where Bruno landed a ferocious right on Tyson and visibly dazed him? While Tyson won convincingly that showed for the first time that he wasn't necessarily unstoppable. Afterwards Tyson admitted that moment was the first time he'd been scared in the ring, said it felt like he'd been hit by a freight train.


I remember that, Bruno seemed to step back and think, 'oh what have I done?' instead of steaming in to finish Tyson off.


----------



## RoadRider400 (30 Nov 2019)

Anybody looking forward to Ruiz Joshua II?

Having watched the first fight several times im struggling to see a scenario where Joshua wins. Ruiz was able to launch combos at close range but also starting from distance and AJ just doesnt have the side to side movement to dodge enough of them, whereas Ruiz seemed to walk through all AJs good shots apart from the one he didnt see. The only way I can see an AJ win, is if the rumours were true about being concussed in sparring in the lead up to fight one.


----------



## Beebo (30 Nov 2019)

RoadRider400 said:


> Anybody looking forward to Ruiz Joshua II?
> 
> Having watched the first fight several times im struggling to see a scenario where Joshua wins. Ruiz was able to launch combos at close range but also starting from distance and AJ just doesnt have the side to side movement to dodge enough of them, whereas Ruiz seemed to walk through all AJs good shots apart from the one he didnt see. The only way I can see an AJ win, is if the rumours were true about being concussed in sparring in the lead up to fight one.


I don’t think I’ll pay to watch it. I will listen on the radio if it’s before midnight. 
His best chance as I see it is if AJ comes out swinging and takes him out early. 
If if goes the distance he probably loses. 
AJ was unbeatable 6 months ago. He can’t suddenly be an average boxer. He won Olympic gold as an amateur.


----------



## RoadRider400 (30 Nov 2019)

From what I have seen he has always been a decent boxer, but no more than that. I dont even think he won the fight vs cammarelle, looked a bit of a home decision in my eyes.


----------



## Beebo (6 Dec 2019)

Wow. The weigh in tells a story. 
Joshua is lighter than last time. Ruiz is heavier, and now over 20 stone. 
That’s got to me too heavy for the shorter man?


----------



## Stephenite (6 Dec 2019)

I've only seen highlights of the first fight but from what I saw Ruiz was unstoppable. The power and speed of his combos was too much for AJ. Maybe AJ made him look better than he is by being poor himself. We'll find out tonight. I'm expecting a leaner, meaner AJ and an out of shape Ruiz.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Dec 2019)

My take is that Ruiz is going to try and punch a hole through Joshua who will hope to avoid him then hit him when he's knackered. 

Not sure if that's right or not, but seems a reasonable guess?


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2019)

I lost interest in boxing many years ago, but I was a fan in the days of Henry Cooper and Mohamed Ali.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Dec 2019)

I watched a decent Sunderland boxer called Billy Hardy take part in a charity spar in which he did a round against a succession of amateurs.

Inevitably, one lad tried to make a name for himself by landing a couple on Hardy.

For a couple of seconds, Hardy reverted to pro mode and threw a combination, although he still pulled both punches to avoid knocking the lad's head off.

What struck me was Hardy's hand speed.

The lad retreated and spent the rest of the round dancing around the ring out of Hardy's range.

As Hardy's trainer commented to me: "They are not quite so keen when they've been hit a couple of times."


----------



## Rusty Nails (6 Dec 2019)

Stephenite said:


> I've only seen highlights of the first fight but from what I saw Ruiz was unstoppable. The power and speed of his combos was too much for AJ. Maybe AJ made him look better than he is by being poor himself. We'll find out tonight. I'm expecting a leaner, meaner AJ and an out of shape Ruiz.



I believe that punch in R3 to the side of AJ's head had a huge effect on the rest of the fight and he never really recovered from it. He is aware of what Ruiz can do and will work on not getting caught like that again. Whatever happens we will find out if AJ was over-rated before, or whether Ruiz really is more than just an average pro who had a very good night.

On a side note I am very disappointed that AJ/Hearn have gone for the money in this Saudi Arabian sportswash, and AJ's disingenuous responses to questions about it. By all means go for the money, but don't try to pretend you don't know what the Saudis are doing and why.


----------



## Stephenite (7 Dec 2019)

I've just watched a couple of videos with motormouth Tyson Fury talking about Ruiz/AJ 2. Love him or loathe him - he can fight, and he knows the boxing game. Fury thinks AJ has met his 'bogeyman'.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuPwnGiwnOU


----------



## mustang1 (7 Dec 2019)

It's a bit like IQ tests. When the non brainy people figured out they couldn't get a good score on an IQ test, they invented EQ tests instead. 

It's all about categorising. Happens in marketing. Happens in war. Happens when need to control divide and conquer. 

Wait, am I complicating this to much?


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Dec 2019)

hungry fighter is a danger to any AJ type fighter.

this lad may be fat but he can fight for his life as good as any ive seen.
excellent had speed and hits his target , and he got up easily last time AJ hit him,he also absorbed the kill attack from AJ who is said to be the best finish it fighter around.

i think Joshua may struggle


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Dec 2019)

Bunce and Costello on 5Live reckon Joshua will out box the other guy, who they reckon won't be able to keep going for more than five or six rounds.

I've got no idea, but Joshua seems like a decent lad so hopefully it goes well for him.


----------



## Beebo (7 Dec 2019)

It’s round 7 and Joshua is boxing clever ATM.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Dec 2019)

Unless he gets knocked out it sounds like Joshua has this wrapped up.


----------



## Beebo (7 Dec 2019)

That was clever, safe boxing. 
Klitschko style.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Dec 2019)

12 rounds... I didn't think Joshua would KO Ruis.

Ruis, I'd like to think 3 months of partying didn't have a anything to do with this, 
I like this guy


----------



## Beebo (22 Feb 2020)

I’m excited about the Fury v Wilder fight but It’s just too late to each for an old fart like me. I used to stay up until 4am to watch fights but not anymore.
I hope Fury wins but worry that Wilder will snag him with his freakish punching power.
They are both weighing heavier than expected.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Feb 2020)

We'll done Tyson, decisive


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Feb 2020)

He gave him a jolly good biffing, it seems.


----------



## Beebo (23 Feb 2020)

Burst his ear drum in the 3rd round apparently. 
after that Wilder just looked totally confused.


----------



## Beebo (23 Feb 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/jzk3gGyhnSo


Dodgy link here. May not work for long.


----------



## Gunk (23 Feb 2020)

I paid and my son and I got up and watched it, it was a brilliant fight, so glad we made the effort to see it live.


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2020)

If Fury ever faced Joshua in that form he'd demolish him. Joshua may have beaten Ruiz second time around but he hardly showered himself in glory.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Feb 2020)

Beebo said:


> View: https://youtu.be/jzk3gGyhnSo
> 
> 
> Dodgy link here. May not work for long.



Long enough, thanks. Wilder was long gone after the 3rd. Brutal.


----------



## derrick (23 Feb 2020)

They just do not fight like they used to do.


----------



## Stephenite (23 Feb 2020)

Masterclass by Tyson there. Movement and power just too much for Wilder.

It could have been finished sooner had Tyson not had to be wary of that big right hand.


----------



## gbb (23 Feb 2020)

Wilder never looked comfortable, right from the off. I'm glad for Fury, he looked purposeful, determined, in full control and deserved the win but it was hardly an epic simply because Wilder just wasnt in it, almost like he didnt want to be there.
Itd be interesting to see some of Wilders better fights, I havnt seen one so dont know if is stance and style in this fight is typical, but he looked finished in the 5th.
One of the all time great fights, nowhere near. Put either against Mike Tyson at his best...he was an animal, relentless, he really looked scary in the ring.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Feb 2020)

Tyson , I wanted the fight to go on so I could hit him some more ..


----------



## Dave Davenport (25 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Tyson , I wanted the fight to go on so I could hit him some more ..


Not sure his best mate Jesus would approve of that.


----------



## Beebo (28 Nov 2020)

The biggest UK fight for a decade is about to start. Who is watching?
Dubois is the more impressive boxer but Joyce could easily bulldoze a win.


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2021)

Anyone having a flutter on the Hall v Bjornnson fight?

The Beast seems to just be edging opinion and the odds, but The Mountain must surely present a bit of a challenge, and word is that he's taking the training extremely seriously.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Anyone having a flutter on the Hall v Bjornnson fight?
> 
> The Beast seems to just be edging opinion and the odds, but The Mountain must surely present a bit of a challenge, and word is that he's taking the training extremely seriously.



I had no idea this was happening, but I love WSM so purely for that reason I'm interested. 

My take would be that Hafthor has the reach but Eddie is quicker and will hammer his body, does that seem reasonable?


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2021)

Pretty much, although recent images of The Mountain have shown him having dropped a shedload of weight and looking positively ripped. It would surprised me not if hes agile beyond expectation, particularly as hes known already to move pretty quick for such a big chap.


----------



## Beebo (3 Jun 2021)

I’m not a fan of these “celebrity” fights. 
It’s a bit like watching a celebrity golf match or charity football match.
If they are serious about boxing then start at the bottom like everyone else. Don’t use it as a quick cash cow. The same goes for the YouTubers.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Jun 2021)

I thought the pictures of Fury a couple of months out from his Wilder fight showed him looking less than athletic. I assume he's still got time to get into world heavyweight shape?


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2021)

Fury has never been an especially impressive phyisical athlete, but he has excellent reach, a hammer punch, and excellent ringcraft. It's only his stamina that lacks a little.


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2021)

Beebo said:


> I’m not a fan of these “celebrity” fights.
> It’s a bit like watching a celebrity golf match or charity football match.
> If they are serious about boxing then start at the bottom like everyone else. Don’t use it as a quick cash cow. The same goes for the YouTubers.


I would generally agree with that sentiment. However, this is being billed as the heaviest heavyweight fight of all time, and seeing 2 of the strongest men the world has evermseen knocking lumps out of each other is going to be an interesting spectacle, if not an especially sporting one. Rumours are they're each pocketing a 7 figure fee for thism and I know my scruples would go right out the window for that kind of lolly.

Theres a bit of genuine animosity between these two. Bjornsson made vague remarks about 'cheating'at WSM, which didn't go down well with Hall. Then Hall became the first man to deadlift 500kg and nearly killed himself doing it (it's well worth seeking out the video for that one), whereupon the Mountain goes and does 501kg just to spite him, and makes it look easy (that's well worth watching as well). I don't think they absolutely hate one another, but theres been a few words and some needling between the pair over the last few years, hopefully sufficient disconent for them each to put up a convincing fight.


----------



## Venod (4 Jun 2021)

Celebtity boxing, not for me thanks.

I am not a big fan of normal boxing, my dad was a huge boxing fan and one of the grandsons has done some, mainly as a fitness regime for his rugby, but a lot of the time professional bouts are just a money fest for the promotors, but who can blame the contestant's for making a bob or two out of it. 

Olympic and amateur bouts without all the hype are a sometimes a better watch.

The best thing to come out of the professional boxing scene is The Hurricane by Dylan.

Which gives me a chance to post this excellent cover version.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5tF7n4EQzA&ab_channel=newrisingsunbenewrisingsunbe


----------



## Tom... (4 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Fury has never been an especially impressive phyisical athlete, but he has excellent reach, a hammer punch, and excellent ringcraft. It's only his stamina that lacks a little.



Fury has more stamina than the vast majority of heavyweights, if not the highest level of stamina.


----------



## Beebo (4 Jun 2021)

Tom... said:


> Fury has more stamina than the vast majority of heavyweights, if not the highest level of stamina.


And carrying the extra flab can be beneficial as he hasn’t totally drained himself in the gym to meet a weight goal. So he has power and freshness. 

It’s what makes heavyweights such an interesting division as you get huge disparities between fighters. Sometimes 4 stone differences, where as the lower weights bands are just 6 pound. (Which is a good night out for me)


----------



## Beebo (25 Sep 2021)

Anyone else joined me and paid £25 to watch tonight’s boxing?

So far we’ve had a sickening knockout and a terrible judging decision.

Hoping for better later.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> Anyone else joined me and paid £25 to watch tonight’s boxing?
> 
> So far we’ve had a sickening knockout and a terrible judging decision.
> 
> Hoping for better later.


Nah golfs on, and 25 quid is a p*ss take.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2021)

Pay for it? loads of links on t'internet.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> Anyone else joined me and paid £25 to watch tonight’s boxing?
> 
> So far we’ve had a sickening knockout and a terrible judging decision.
> 
> Hoping for better later.




Half listening to Joshua on the radio.

Doesn't sound over clever from his point of view so far, the commentators reckon he might have lost all of the first four rounds.


----------



## Beebo (25 Sep 2021)

A boxing lesson. 
AJ never looked like winning against a skilled opponent


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

Joshua was lucky not to go down in the last. He knew he had lost and couldn`t even stand up off his stool! I thought it was a clear 5 round margin. SIL said he`ll be hoping for a deal with Fury.....
.... I think the best he can hope for is Dylian White!


----------



## Beebo (25 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Joshua was lucky not to go down in the last. He knew he had lost and couldn`t even stand up off his stool! I thought it was a clear 5 round margin. SIL said he`ll be hoping for a deal with Fury.....
> .... I think the best he can hope for is Dylian White!


Let’s see how Fury gets on in his 3rd Wilder Fight.
If someone offers £50mil the fight will happen. The problem is that AJ has now lost to 2 smaller guys who can box and Fury is a big guy who can box.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (26 Sep 2021)

Oleksandr Usyk schooled AJ in the art of boxing. AJ way totally outclassed by a faster more skillfull opponent. 

Apparently there is a rematch clause, it will be interesting to see after this resounding defeat if he still has his heart in it to step back in the ring with the Ukrainian.

Even if he had beaten Usyk I couldn't have seen him beating fury. The gypsy king, has far superior ring craft and would beat AJ convincingly.


----------



## Stephenite (9 Oct 2021)

Just watching ytube and the weigh-in for the fight at the weekend.

I see Tyson Fury is 277lb =126kg and 6'9". Wilder is 238lb = 108kg and 6'7". 

It strikes me that these are two large boys.

But what is the record for the two largest fighters to face one another for a heavyweight belt?


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Apparently there is a rematch clause


And when AJ mentioned it in the media Usyk's response was, "good, I'll get to beat him up again."

AJ simply isn't a terribly good boxer, and its only his physical attributes that have got him as far as he has.


----------



## Beebo (9 Oct 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Just watching ytube and the weigh-in for the fight at the weekend.
> 
> I see Tyson Fury is 277lb =126kg and 6'9". Wilder is 238lb = 108kg and 6'7".
> 
> ...


Klitschko fought Joshua and Fury. Probably larger fighters than Wilder, who isn’t a naturally heavy framed man. 

I think Wilder has made a mistake coming in so heavy. He was 15 stone in his first fight against Fury, he’s now 17 stone.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2021)

Slight digression if I may.
I used to enjoy top flight boxing of all weights but I won't pay those sky fees and sit up till early morning to watch what could finish in one round.
I realise you get all those build up fights.
Not knocking those that are happy to pay etc.......my son happily does so for all the big fights.

If I am correct Eubank and the Tyson brother fight next Saturday and its on normal Sky.....if so I will enjoy that.


----------



## Beebo (9 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Slight digression if I may.
> I used to enjoy top flight boxing of all weights but I won't pay those sky fees and sit up till early morning to watch what could finish in one round.
> I realise you get all those build up fights.
> Not knocking those that are happy to pay etc.......my son happily does so for all the big fights.
> ...


i wont pay for any fight in West Coast USA as the fight won’t start until 4am. A UK fight is usually on by 10pm and I will pay £20 if i want to watch it. There are plenty on PPV fights which I will not buy and you can watch on youtube within 24 hours. I dont do illegal streaming services. 

Apropos of nothing. At uni in the 90s we were the only student house with a sky subscription, so we used to pay for the big fights then charge an entry fee. I made the school boy error of taking a tactical 40 winks for the 2nd Tyson Bruno fight and slept right through.


----------



## Hicky (11 Oct 2021)

Have a nosey at the Ruiz eliminator with Chris Arrola. A Cracker!


----------

